# Will Michigan ever have a 2 tag season?



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

timbrhuntr said:


> I can now buy a bunch of tags for 15 bucks each. Last fall I had 2 toms and 4 jakes in front of me and could easily have shot 3 or 4 of them. Now I could kill a bunch but can only kill 1 in the spring, makes sense to me  .


See and this is the point I tried to make in my first post.. I totaled it up once if the fall tags never sold out which they never do, and a guy applied and than bought a tag each and every day leftovers were available he could buy something like 72 fall turkey licenses.. I would have to double check TN but I think we are the most liberal fall turkey state in the nation. 

I cannot understand how the state with maybe the most restrictive spring regulations (- Arizona) can have the most liberal fall regulations..


----------



## LWCClub (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't have a problem with the fall hunt in and of itself but I am curious as to the success ratio of the fall tags and toms vs. hens...I've never tried to look it up. Regardless, It's my belief that most fall birds are taken as incidental harvests by archery deer hunters, upland bird hunters and squirrel hunters. I think those guys get fall tags "just in case" they get the opportunity. I believe that compartively few get fall tags to specifically target fall turkeys. There's nothing wrong with that per se, I've got friends and family that do it that way but they don't shoot hens either. I'm of the opinion that birds in the northern zones don't need that extra pressure of getting "pot shot" especially when hens are fair game that time of year. This is why I would like to see the fall hunt eliminated or changed to Toms only in the northern zones. Obviously I'm admittedly extremely biased towards the spring hunt even tho' I think the overall impact of the fall season is pretty minimal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

It's possible we could have a 2 tag season,but it wouldn't be state wide,only in zones where the populations need management,I hunt in north oakland co. and genesee co. In the 80's we didn't have turkeys.Now there seems to be more turkeys every year.I guess the question is what is a sustainable and balanced population? How many per sq. mile? I don't know the answers but where I hunt my conservative guess would be 60 to 100per sq.mile and increasing every year.This year when I was looking for morrels I found 4 nesting hens on my friends 40,then went across the road to find yet another nesting hen.AMAZING.then I learned that a few of his neighbors claimed to have hens nesting on there property.That tells me that they have at least 8 hens nesting on around 80acres.Makes me wonder how many more are around this area.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Fabner1 said:


> Bomb,
> 
> Now you're jes Braggin'!:lol:
> 
> ...


 
No disrespect just a rebuttal!

"can't see why anyone would shoot a hen of any kind!" Because it is legal! 

"I would never shoot a Doe neither!" I will gladly fill that void in the management program for you. 

"Some folks have standards others like to keep score!" I have standards... they are just different than yours. My bottom line standard is YUMYUM! The score I keep is... I take my limit within the letter of the law.

To the OP. I say keep it the same! In 26 years of the last season hunting I have not always filled my tag but do have a wall full of trophies and I do enjoy going hunting for many hours/days and never seeing another Turkey hunter... wish I could say the same thing about the mushroom pickers. At least"most" of them are seem lazy and skirt the edges of the roads and parking lots so it is not such an issue... I just wish they were REQUIRED to ware hunter orange and not there usual red white or blue.

JMO
Jim


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

timbrhuntr said:


> As a non-resident I don't usually like to comment on things like this but I must say it sure wouldn't upset me if they added a second tag. I see more turkeys were I hunt than do in Ontario where I hunt and I see a ton of birds there. And thankfully we have a 2 bird limit. Also as was stated in the fall now since I bought the base license I can now buy a bunch of tags for 15 bucks each. Last fall I had 2 toms and 4 jakes in front of me and could easily have shot 3 or 4 of them. Also every fall I have at least 2 toms in front of me that I could kill but didn't want to pay the extra 69 dollars. Now I could kill a bunch but can only kill 1 in the spring, makes sense to me  .


"Now I could kill a bunch but can only kill 1 in the spring, makes sense to me " The sense would be it is about the balance of the flock... more in the spring would mean less in the fall. Besides it would dampen my chances for a late season score.

Jim


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Lol yep. Tag price is a bit steep for what you get in my eyes. Then factor in the fall hunt allows you to keep buying tags till quota is met but spring only one tag allowed weather or not you are successful in your hunt


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

Gobblerman said:


> Keep it as is. Personally I would be ok with getting rid of the fall season. Over the past few years it's been getting tougher and tougher to locate and call in gobblers. I think the population is down and we as sportsmen need to protect its so we can continue to have an enjoyable spring season.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Agreed,
I love the season the way it is. Maybe I'm just lucky but I've always been able to fill my tag, and my 13 year old grandson does great as well
I'd hate to see the state mess up a good thing.......by increasing the bag limit or re-working the hunting seasons


----------

